# Post Your Authentic Ferragamo Finds: etailers, retailers, outlets and eBay



## jburgh

This is for posting your authentic Salvatore Ferragamo finds...a "would if I could" thread. Post information, links and/or pictures of great finds of AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo bags, accessories or shoes. 

You may *NOT* post links to or promote items you are selling.

In addition, we will not give any air-time to the counterfeiters, please do not mention them, thank you.

There is another place to ask authentication questions. Please post those questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html

If you have any questions, please PM me.


----------



## aznkat25

Jomashop always has amazing deals

Tan Marisa $479
http://www.jomashop.com/ferragamo-marisa-21-5370br.html

Lavender Woven Marisa $1115 originally $2970
http://www.jomashop.com/ferragamo-marisa-21-8484lav.html


----------



## doreenjoy

Here's a yummy pittone / python clutch from a UK site: 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Q0sgVFVMSVBBTiAw&season=actual&seasProdID=49I

The photos don't do this one justice. The effect of the chain handle and the chains on the side is really cool. The chain can also be tucke into the bag.


----------



## jburgh

doreenjoy said:


> Here's a yummy pittone / python clutch from a UK site:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...Q0sgVFVMSVBBTiAw&season=actual&seasProdID=49I
> 
> The photos don't do this one justice. The effect of the chain handle and the chains on the side is really cool. The chain can also be tucke into the bag.



Oooo - that is the same style as two we saw in the San Fran boutique! Yes, the pictures do not do this beauty justice...it looks amazing!


----------



## louch

I don't know if anyone else has noticed but the 'bay UK site seems to have a good amount of Ferragamo.  Quite a bit is vintage and it would of course need to be authenticated first but I have seen a few which have caught my eye.

*We'd like to see links to specific authentic Ferragamo items in this thread, thank you...jburgh ps - really like your moon avatar!*


----------



## Cheryl24

I received an email today for a sample sale at the Ferragamo outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I won't be able to check out the sale but in case anyone lives in the area or wants to see if they will take phone orders.  Their number is:  (512) 395-8201.


----------



## lovingmybags

^Thank you so much for posting this information!  I must not...dial...the number!  lol


----------



## purseinsanity

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=104600174&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=104946884


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Sorry... decided to delete my post and pm the moderator so the thread won't go in the wrong direction. Happy Shopping!


----------



## doreenjoy

Ann's Fabulous Closeouts has a lovely Ferragamo evening bag: 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/brown_suede_evening_bag


----------



## angl2b

Hello! 

I am very excited to inform you of our Memorial Day Sale.  Our holiday sale officially starts on May 21st.  However, because you are a personal VIP client, I have been authorized to give you FIRST CHOICE in purchasing this sale merchandise before May 21st.  As we have VERY limited quantities, please don't delay.   

We are having: 


Scarves  $99
Ties $79
Select women's small leather goods 20% off the outlet price
Select handbags 30% off the outlet price
Select women's clothing 40% off the outlet price
Select women's shoes starting from $119 -  $1499
Select men's shoes 30% off 
 

In addition to these great offers, we are also having a buy more save more promotion.  Spend $1000-$1499, take an additional 10% off.  Spend $1500 - $1999, take an additional 15% off.  Spend $2000 or more, take an additional 20% off.  Shipping costs will be a flat rate of $10, regardless of the amount of items. 

I look forward to assisting you with this great opportunity.  Again, we have very limited quantities.  Please let me know as soon as possible, how I may assist you in taking advantage of these great bargains.  I am happy to e-mail you pictures of any items of which you may be interested.  I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Sincerely, 
 Roxy 
(407)477-0091


----------



## angl2b

I should add that this is an email I received, this is not me advertising for myself, in case anyone misunderstands.
I received a lot of pics.  Hopefully someone can post it up soon.  Or if i get a chance i will post up some pics.


----------



## angl2b

prices as marked.  call Roxy to purchase please.  She will be in at 1:30 EST tomorrow.


----------



## angl2b

more...


----------



## angl2b

enjoy...


----------



## angl2b

more..


----------



## angl2b

here's more


----------



## angl2b

here's some more... I have another whole email that I haven't put up pics for yet.  There's 3 where the pics are too large for me to post... enjoy these for now.. I will try and post more..


----------



## angl2b

okay here is more...


----------



## angl2b

and it continues..


----------



## angl2b

almost done posting pics...


----------



## angl2b

I think she is sending more tomorrow..


----------



## angl2b

last of the pics for today.. 
enjoy!!


----------



## Ania

Hi everyone!
I found this lovely Ferragamo on ebay UK...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150344679967


----------



## jmcadon

angl2b said:


> I should add that this is an email I received, this is not me advertising for myself, in case anyone misunderstands.
> I received a lot of pics. Hopefully someone can post it up soon. Or if i get a chance i will post up some pics.


 Where are these from?


----------



## jburgh

jmcadon said:


> Where are these from?



They are from a Ferragamo outlet. See post #6 in this thread, it has some details about the outlet sales that are coming up.


----------



## angl2b

Hello - 
I got some PM's and inquiries about the pics I posted.
When you call Ferragamo Outlet please ask for Roxy. 
If you ladies can let Roxy know the handbags you are referring to are the ones she sent Stephanie.  It might help or if you email her please put her name in the subject line.  This is her email: 
orlandostore@us.ferragamo.com and the phone number is:
407 477-0091

Hope this helps.


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for taking the time to post all these terrific finds!


----------



## butterfly36029

angl2b! thanks so much for posting!! drooling over here with the eye candy!


----------



## Purses&Deals

Angl2b, 

Thanks for posting the pics & info! I'm sooooo tempted.


----------



## angl2b

no problem - I got the email for shoes too.
When I get a chance I will post otherwise whichever tpf ladies that got that email from me, please post.  Thanks!


----------



## Purses&Deals

Oh shoes! If the classics such as Vara or Varina pumps are on sale, please post. Just something about the bows.....


----------



## divnanata

Girls - here is a very cool Marisa bag that is from a trusted TPF'er. It is dark brown and has all the paperwork. Enjoy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250427066525


----------



## angl2b

Purses&Deals said:


> Oh shoes! If the classics such as Vara or Varina pumps are on sale, please post. Just something about the bows.....




ohh, you're in trouble.... 

gimme a sec.  I will start posting... I guess take out your phone and credit card too.... LOL!!!


----------



## angl2b

here's some... more to come


----------



## angl2b

and some more..


----------



## angl2b

:d


----------



## angl2b




----------



## angl2b




----------



## angl2b

okay here is the last of them... enjoy... don't forget to call and ask for Roxy.


----------



## butterfly36029

thanks for posting angl2b!


----------



## Melusine~

thanks for posting angl2b! the shoes are lovely! i especially love the ribes pump! i emailed roxy already, i hope she replies!


----------



## Purses&Deals

angl2b, you're an angel for posting all these lovely piccies.  
Will be contacting Roxy. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## angl2b

not a problem.  I think calling Roxy is the best way of getting a hold of her.  I am glad someone is taking advantage.  I am still contemplating.  Please post pics of your goodies when you get them!


----------



## momo43

thanks for posting angl2b! I call this morning.  Roxy is not in today, but the SAs at the store were very nice.


----------



## angl2b

Yes I just called myself also.  If all else fails let Mary know that Roxy helped you or something and they should give her the credit for the sale.


----------



## Melusine~

btw, just to let the international girls know, I was informed by Mary that they do not ship outside continental US. :'(


----------



## lolobaby

i just called n the varina is 199bucks only .. I am waitin for roxy to call back about the size and color thanks for the infooo


----------



## jctc

angl2b, thanks for your post of all the pictures. 

big thank you.


----------



## luxealways

The Orlando store just received some new shoes. Here are some photos that I was sent. 








The Varinas are $216 and the Ribes2 are $234 and $241. If anyone is interested, you can ring Roxy at (407)477-0091. Tell her Emilia says Hi


----------



## lolobaby

luxealways said:


> The Orlando store just received some new shoes. Here are some photos that I was sent.
> 
> View attachment 801017
> 
> View attachment 801018
> 
> View attachment 801019
> 
> 
> The Varinas are $216 and the Ribes2 are $234 and $241. If anyone is interested, you can ring Roxy at (407)477-0091. Tell her Emilia says Hi



i just went there like 2weeks ago and nthing left -_- but i was able to grab the heart cell phone strape


----------



## luxealways

lolobaby said:


> i just went there like 2weeks ago and nthing left -_- but i was able to grab the heart cell phone strape



Glad you were able to find something you liked 

I love their shoes. Just ordered the Black Ribes and the Lipstick Varinas. YAY!!! Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## momo43

there's a great sale at arthur beren.  they have the ribes peep toe pumps ($235) in red and black patent and varina flats ($197-300ish) on sale in a handful of colors and textures. 

ribes:http://www.berenshoes.com/fa0668-blk-pt/p/FA0668_BLK_PT/

varinas: http://www.berenshoes.com/salvatore-ferragamo-varina/p/FA0704_PNK_FB/


----------



## chery08

thanx for posting angl2b~~~
in love with their shoes.. any idea if they've wallets on sales too? 
I'm looking for the X'mas edition wallet


----------



## lovingmybags

Okay, some of the prices on eBay are crazy these days, exemplified in this SF Marisa-styled LIZARD bag for $399+ shipping!!  If it's not that I don't feel the wooden chain so much I would have jumped on it myself; where can you get a lizard bag for $400 anyway?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300323441668

And a very beautiful, SF large Banshee hobo, for $450+ship:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270410020353

Currently calling forth every ounce of discipline to resist these beauties and from buying left and right!


----------



## Melly

I just received an email from Peggy Urban at the Downtown Seattle Nordstrom.  They have the following bags at 60% off!  You can reach her at 206-628-1253.

Eco Shopper in Black​ Regular: $1890​ Sale: $756.90


Eco Satchel​ Regular: $1190​ Sale: $476.90


Gancio Increspi Patent Large Satchel in Black​ Regular: $1690​ Sale: $676.90


Mediterraneo Small Flapin Black​ Regular: $1350​ Sale: $540.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Satchel in Black​ Regular: $1690​ Sale: $676.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Marissa​ Regular: $1390​ Sale: $556.90


Ava Shopper in Black​ Regular: $2150​ Sale: $860.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Tote in Stone​ Regular: $1690​ Sale: $676.90


Mediterraneo Watersnake Tote in White/Turquoise/Grey​ Regular: $2990​ Sale: $1196.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Shoulder bag in Leone (Tan)​ Regular: $1290​ Sale: $516.90


Eco Soft Satchel in Gray​ Regular: $1690​ Sale: $676.90


Mediterraneo Mini Hobo in Black​ Regular: $550​ Sale: $220.90


Mediterraneo Top Handle in Sirop​ Regular: $1650​ Sale: $660.90


Mediterraneo Shopper in Leone (Tan)​ Regular: $1290​ Sale: $516.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Shoulder bag in Sirop​ Regular: $1290​ Sale: $516.90


Runway Python Clutch in Black and Silver​ Regular: $3600​ Sale: $1440.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Shoulder bag in Laguna (Light Blue-Green)​ Regular: $2650​ Sale: $1060.90


Mediterraneo Nappa Shoulder bag in Black​ Regular: $2650​ Sale: $1060.90


Runway Python Clutch in White and Silver​ Regular: $3600​ Sale: $1440.90


Exotic Watersnake Shopper in Sirop/Petalo (Coral/ Ivory) ​ Regular: $3900​ Sale: $1560.90


Eco Satchel​ Regular: $1190​ Sale: $476.90​


----------



## fortuity

Great deal on Ferragamo bags from Bagsbuy.  Almost seems too good to be true.  But Bagsbuy is affiliated with Shoebuy & I know they are reputable.

Marisa bag in black smooth leather for $468:
http://www.bagsbuy.com/salvatore-fe...4919?cm_mmc=dealtimebags-_-none-_-none-_-none

Callidora in black fro $404:
http://www.bagsbuy.com/salvatore-ferragamo-callidora-leather-bag-fr21-7815/324766/695071


----------



## double*domer

I just posted this in Deal & Steals....TODAY only...

www.jomadeals.com

Salvatore Ferragamo Black Canvas Handbag FR21-A163BK     $178


----------



## viciel

Got an email from the outlet store in Aurora, IL about some new arrivals.....they always have a HUGE selection of bags and shoes there.  Tons of pics to come.


----------



## viciel

batch 2


----------



## viciel

batch 3


----------



## viciel

batch 4


----------



## viciel

batch 5


----------



## viciel

batch 6


----------



## viciel

batch 7


----------



## viciel

didn't get the prices on the bags, but the shoes are as follow:

Nafusa - 216-332
Naturel/Narni - 446
Novuleta/Noble - 476-409
Rice 246
Carla - 221-216
Neiva - 325
Nene - 319
Nosy - 239
Varina - 216 - 280 - 286
Ribes 241 - 236 - 306 - 310
Natura - 259 - 345
Napel - 198

That's all I got!


----------



## Blueberry12

2 very cute slings aviable at Luxury-shops:

Red leather:


http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=9338&category=21&subcat=&designer=43


Blue suede:


http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=9431&category=21&subcat=&designer=43


----------



## alisonanna

The Sofia bag in black (smaller size) is back up on jomashop - they show 1/2 off of a low original price (on NM it's $1650) so it's a great deal - I got one and it's gorgeous!!

http://www.jomashop.com/ferragamo-shoulder-bag-21-a896bk.html


----------



## viciel

Mali $248, Manila $338

Mansi $273, Mendoza $306

Mia $449, Melania $468

Minal $468


----------



## stjuliana

I went to Ferragamo at Aurora mall.
They were on sale for some items.
but the spiring season's bags were not on sale


----------



## viciel

Ferragamo outlet in Aurora, IL is having a huge sale on bags and wallets.
65-70% off of the original retail, which makes many of their exotics worth getting for prices between $1500 to $2500.  They have only 1 Marisa left on sale for less than $500!  It's in patent purple, gorgeous color.  I was only interested in the exotics(they had a few pythons and ostrich satchels--the black ostrich satchel is fabulous) so didn't get information on anything else.  Barbara Mauro is the GM, tell her Sarah sent you.


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a beautiful Ferragamo bag today at a consignment store in the San Diego area for $200.  I don't know the style name but it was on the smaller size in a lighter brown color (luggage type color) and it was pristine.


----------



## Pursonification

Re:  Jennifer Aniston's purse 







"Clara" in black (A786) - sku# 0394166

On sale for $1294 (reg. $1995)

New York Woodbury Commons Outlet
1-845-928-7116 (Jean or Cecelia)


----------



## viciel

Contact Eric Benhart, they just got some new shipment over at the outlet 630-236-9720, Eric's the stock manager so he'll probably pair you up with a SA.


----------



## LabelLover81

I bought my first Ferragamo today at Nordstrom Rack ($300!!!).  Does anyone know what it's called?  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## shimmerbrick

brown marisa in stock at bicester village in london!


----------



## PrincessIona

There is a Ferragamo sale on secretsales.com , there are 6 styles of bags left along with gloves, belts, hairclips and jewellery. You have to be a member to view their sales but you can join for free


----------



## LabelLover81

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D8370%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds

Scuderia Lacon Tote on sale for $850!


----------



## momo43

There's an easter sale at the outlets right now.  I called the Chicago Aurora outlet and got these pics....call them (630-236-9720) if you are interested.  I spoke with Joanne and Eric - both are very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## momo43

here's a few more....


----------



## Ykie

Does anyone has the email address of the outlet store in Aurora? Do they ship internationally?




chriseve said:


> Got an email from the outlet store in Aurora, IL about some new arrivals.....they always have a HUGE selection of bags and shoes there. Tons of pics to come.


----------



## beck77

They do not ship internationally. Only within US. Their email address is aurorastore@us.ferragamo.com


----------



## Ykie

Thanks beck.. i may use vpost singapore then.. =)


----------



## jousx102

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salva...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2306ea0db0

*This is not the authentication request thread.  Please post your request here, and in the proper format:  http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html . We are a low traffic forum and cannot guarantee anyone will reply. Thank you...jburgh*


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bloomingdale's Ferragamo boutique is pre-selling a selection of bags and wallets at 35% off...nice selection...also, was told that the sale will begin at Ferragamo boutiques on the 27th...


----------



## viciel

Stopped by the Aurora outlet this weekend and they had some amazing pieces, quite a few gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous python large tote/satchels, just dreamy...I almost jumped on it but had to restrain myself.  A few Marisas in various colors.  There were a small collection of navy-colored bags with scrumptious leather, buttery soft and smooth.  The shoes collection were ok, but they had alot of wallets in different sizes and colors.  Prices wise were around 30% off of original retail for most bags and if I remember correctly the pythons were about 20-25% off of original prices.


----------



## viciel

This looks like the original Marisa in the very first color it came in the Capri Blue(in some stores it was called Turquoise) years ago, it's a beautiful seafoam-ish saturated blue-green with green lining.  I have this bag and it's GORGEOUS in person.  The original retail was $1040 plus tax and not the price stated by the seller though  Even with the new Marisa prices I can't imagine it'd be at $1800. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1800-SALVATORE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54cd3cab


----------



## ngaij03

do people even bother to fake ferragamos?


----------



## doreenjoy

ngaij03 said:


> do people even bother to fake ferragamos?


 
Yes, there are many fakes of Ferragamo bags, shoes, scarves, and other items.


----------



## louch

Lovely small shoulder midnight bag "gently used" at Yoogis Closet

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/salvatore-ferragamo-black-small-shoulder-bag--a.aspx

$345

Would be the perfect evening bag.


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...305?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f51a0019


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

I just found this Ferragamo belt. it's vintage from the 80's. Don't you guys think it's still fashionable for Fall2010?


----------



## wgs999

If the classics such as Vara or Varina pumps are on sale, please post. Just something about the bows


----------



## uafly1

The coral on is 237.99http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446241127&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492074599&bmUID=iJjZe_Y&ev19=3:31


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Ferragamo baguette $250

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140466004923&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## doreenjoy

One of my favorite bags, the Samuela shoulder bag in Oceano BLue!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300488689079&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## mileysmuse

Here's a pic of the MariaStella that I just purchased for our thread.  Its about 18'' long and 9" high with a 7" handle drop.  The model # is 21B311 & sku # is 420071 in black leather.  The outlet is selling it for $720 & there are a few more left in their stock.  









Here's a pic of the Marisa handbag currently available at the Ferragamo outlet in NY...the Woodbury Commons.  I opted to buy the StellaMaria because it had outside pockets for cell phone & key ease, and, didn't require you to undo an outside buckle before unzipping the bag; but, the Marisa was a real beauty too.  It also has a length of 18.5", height of 9" and maybe a width of 4" at most (but don't hold me to the dimensions).  In black, the outlet cost is currently $943.  I think the outlet has it comes in other leather colors; they also have it in red python for $1,395.   There also may be a smaller version that they offer.

Here's a pic of the Marisa handbag currently available at the Ferragamo  outlet in NY in black patent...the Woodbury Commons.  It has a length of 18.5",  height of 9" and maybe a width of 4" at most (but don't hold me to the  dimensions). The outlet cost is currently $943.  The  outlet has it in other nappa leather colors & if I remember correctly, there might be a smaller version with a smaller price tag available too.  Their large marisa in red  python has a price tag of $1,395.  






If you are interested, call Richard Peterson at the outlet: 845-928-7116 or 888-320-7116.  He was exceptionally helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## jburgh

wgs999 said:


> If the classics such as Vara or Varina pumps are on sale, please post. Just something about the bows



Saks just marked some down. Check out their website.


----------



## rracla

Bloomingdale's "Friends & Family Sale" 20% off starts tomorrow/Wednesday, November 9, 2010. Sale ends Saturday, November 12th.  Ferragamo is definitely participating.  The NY store on 59th Street ships.  Very nice SA "Francine" assisted me over the phone with a pre-order today.


----------



## rracla

YIKES!

*Ferragamo.com* website "Special Collections" section, *"Exotics" on sale*! Offering croc bags and other skins at deeply discounted prices. I particularly love this 'scarlet' Sofia.

ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551#/product/3074457345616681369/3074457345616693394/

gonna try to post my first photo. wish me luck 

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551#/product/3074457345616681369/3074457345616693394/


----------



## mjsmurf77

HauteLook has a "premier luxury handbag event"--all Ferragamo. Hope the link works:

http://www.hautelook.com/event/4547


----------



## rracla

mjsmurf77:  YOU are the BEST!  THX!


----------



## TalkPurse

I don't know anything about hautelook.  I'm assuming that the bags they offer are authentic.  If that's not the case, please let me know.  I saw a few styles that have been on my wish list.  Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

TalkPurse said:


> I don't know anything about hautelook.  I'm assuming that the bags they offer are authentic.  If that's not the case, please let me know.  I saw a few styles that have been on my wish list.  Thanks.



Hautelook sells authentic.

I cannot believe there are so many left!  I love the little Gina bag.


----------



## TalkPurse

jburgh said:


> Hautelook sells authentic.
> 
> I cannot believe there are so many left!  I love the little Gina bag.




I was torn between Gina and Virna.  I wish I could have them both.  I decided on Virna .


----------



## mileysmuse

congrats to you all! the bags are gorgeous. 

 i was a too late for the clutch/wallet i had on my wishlist but i'm sure that my husband is happy with the tardiness!  it will be quite interesting to see what the Turkey day "sale" prices of the outlets will be compared to these.  also, since that debilitating blog about marisa prices at the warehouse, seeing these prices makes me feel a bit better.    

TallPurse: great choice.  love your virna!

Jburgh:  wouldn't it be great if you were able to work your picture magic and post these bags/wallets/etc with their specs?  it was so nice to see different styles in one place AND get base line prices for future purchases.  

To all: anyone have those cell phone straps?  i'd love to hear what you think.  being fairly uncoordinated, my first impression was that i would get wacked in the chin with it if i turned my head or went over a bump while driving (hypothetically speaking of course).


----------



## jburgh

Please add pics (make sure you attach them to your post) to the reference library.  Also, I've revamped the Marisa thread to include all bags with that J and L buckle element at each side, plus added several pics.


----------



## rracla

oh Yes, the Gina and Virna are my favorites, as well.  good snag!


----------



## rracla

mileysmuse:

Question plz, because i am new to SF:  they hold ThanksGiving Sales at "all" of their outlets?  how much are the 'outlet' prices discounted, usually?  is it worth driving 1.5 hours?

Many Thanks


----------



## mileysmuse

hi girlfriend.

i'm a newby too.  but i have observed this....  when i was at the outlet, the large marissa was selling for about $920 when it was not in sale, and smaller bags of it during a "private sale" online were selling for $700...which to me didn't seem like a price break given the size differential.  On the flip side, this private sale had wallets at 50% off and the outlet's average was around 30% on a non-sale basis.  

just called the boston outlet.  to give you an idea, the bag i got which was the large maria stella retailed for $1400 & i bought without a sale at a cost of $722 or so.  They only have 1 blk and 1 brown left and its on sale now for $588....A FABULOUS PRICE!!!  I'm kickn myself!  it makes me want another!  

ACCORDING TO WRENTHEM, MA SF OUTLET, THERE SALE JUST STARTED TODAY!!!!!  no marisa's went on sale except an off color of patent yellow; but they did reduce a watersnake with a greenish tint for $1200.  
Shoes are 35% off outlet prices, select bags are 35% off, readyware womens' clothes are 50% off retain and mens shoes are 35% off.  

Not sure if the sale is universal.  guess somethings like bags depend on the colors they have on hand.  At wrenthem, the salesguy says its doggie dog in the store...i tried calling woodbury, and they are not even picking up their phone after a minute of rings.  wait talkn to my guy now...

my large mariastella is available in brown or red there, same price. 
he's gonna send me pics, but their sale supposidly started 2 days ago.  no wallets on sale  because they don't get many in 
they do have some select shoes on sale for a whopping 70% off  their outlet price.  will try to post pics tomorrow...gotta go to my daughter's show tonight.  

call richard peterson in woodbury at 845-928-7116 if you are looking for anything in particular...he was great at locating and sending, has been with company for many years, is quite knowledgeable and most of all is kind and helpful and patient.


----------



## A_chit

Any idea what are the shoes available or on sale in Premium Outlet in Chicago, Illinois now? TIA.


----------



## rracla

SF Outlet in Chicago?  I've never even yet 'had' to go a SF Outlet   I simply called the one closest to me, inquired about the shoe I desired (SF "Audrey" in patent---size 'muy grande!), and voila!  the very nice SA FedEx'd and it arrived the next day!  I'd tried it on in the SF Boutique in the 'winter' colors, so I knew it'd fit.  They shipped me a SF "Sofia" handbag in the same manner.  Might I suggest you simply call several outlets, they are sooo nice and helpful at 'my' SF Outlet.  Hopefully, it's a theme that permeates their organization!  good luck and plz let us know what happens!  (and thats a fabulous "Trevi PM" on your arm  my favorite pattern, too!


----------



## rracla

Bloomingdales online today/Monday Nov. 29, 2010 ONLY!

Take $50 off each increment of $250 spent.
Ferragamo online is included.
I see a nice selection of handbags and wallets.
Example:  if your Ferragamo wallet is $490, purchase a $10 widget, as well.  then you get $100 off!

xoxo!


----------



## krisvan8

Ykie said:


> Thanks beck.. i may use vpost singapore then.. =)


 
Hi Ykie

Do you manage to get vpost to deliver to you?


----------



## love101010

hi guys - i'm new to the thread here and love all your sf shoes!
can anyone pls share their ferragamo sa email address here? I'd love to get myself a collection of shoes!

thanks in advance girlies!
x


----------



## Dani1968

angl2b said:


> here's more


 
Such an awesome thread! How can we get more of these pictures here?
They are so useful, especially for those of us who do not have outlet stores nearby. 

I hope somebody with "connections" reads my post.


----------



## kristag0619

14 styles on sale here...no Varinas though


----------



## cocobean1793

I received these pics/prices of some really beautiful soft Sofia bags at the outlet. The prices and contact info for the SA at the outlet are below:

The prices for the handbags are as follows (From left to right as pictured):



The white sofia - $1723.00
The baby blue & red sofias - $1294.00
The blue marisa - $1918.00

All of them are priced at 35% off the retail price.


Thanks,
Rich Peterson
Salvatore Ferragamo
845-928-7116


----------



## uafly1

New bags at the Chicago Premium outlets in Aurora.


----------



## uafly1

Round 2


----------



## 4me

Cheryl24 said:


> I received an email today for a sample sale at the Ferragamo outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I won't be able to check out the sale but in case anyone lives in the area or wants to see if they will take phone orders.  Their number is:  (512) 395-8201.
> 
> 
> 
> primeretailmail.com/2009/Apr09/ferragamo/SanMarcos_Ferragamo_sale.jpg




thanks for the great info. 
cheers,


----------



## bagdoll

4me said:


> thanks for the great info.
> cheers,


 
^ that sale is for  April/May 2009


----------



## lilluvangel

Do you have his email address?

Thanks



mileysmuse said:


> Here's a pic of the MariaStella that I just purchased for our thread. Its about 18'' long and 9" high with a 7" handle drop. The model # is 21B311 & sku # is 420071 in black leather. The outlet is selling it for $720 & there are a few more left in their stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Marisa handbag currently available at the Ferragamo outlet in NY...the Woodbury Commons. I opted to buy the StellaMaria because it had outside pockets for cell phone & key ease, and, didn't require you to undo an outside buckle before unzipping the bag; but, the Marisa was a real beauty too. It also has a length of 18.5", height of 9" and maybe a width of 4" at most (but don't hold me to the dimensions). In black, the outlet cost is currently $943. I think the outlet has it comes in other leather colors; they also have it in red python for $1,395. There also may be a smaller version that they offer.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Marisa handbag currently available at the Ferragamo outlet in NY in black patent...the Woodbury Commons. It has a length of 18.5", height of 9" and maybe a width of 4" at most (but don't hold me to the dimensions). The outlet cost is currently $943. The outlet has it in other nappa leather colors & if I remember correctly, there might be a smaller version with a smaller price tag available too. Their large marisa in red python has a price tag of $1,395.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested, call Richard Peterson at the outlet: 845-928-7116 or 888-320-7116. He was exceptionally helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## bagdoll

^There is suppose to be a special going on at the SF outlets for Memorial Day weekend... you might want to call or email and  see if this bag gets marked down further.


----------



## myfavebag

Anyone knows the bags available at wrentham outlet?is it worth going there today?


----------



## myfavebag

Looking for some bright colored ones to add to my beginner's collection


----------



## bagdoll

^There is a sale next weekend.. you might get a better deal if you wait until next week and preview sale items.  Call and ask ... you could save yourself a few bucks or a couple of hundred bucks


----------



## kristag0619

Lots of Ferragamo shoes just marked down here! Vara, Varina, etc. in a ton of widths and sizes.


----------



## myfavebag

Actually I meant bags.


----------



## kristag0619

Free shipping (& no tax if not in CA) on some Varas here


----------



## quaverc

Item:  Womens Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Purse Bag Designer
Item no. 
Seller: dandifashion 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120742927932&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Please authenticate for me. Thanks


----------



## meluvbag

jburgh said:


> This is for posting your authentic Salvatore Ferragamo finds...a "would if I could" thread. Post information, links and/or pictures of great finds of AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo bags, accessories or shoes.
> 
> You may *NOT* post links to or promote items you are selling.
> 
> In addition, we will not give any air-time to the counterfeiters, please do not mention them, thank you.
> 
> There is another place to ask authentication questions. Please post those questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html
> 
> If you have any questions, please PM me.


I apologies in advance if this q has already been answered. I have found this internet shop and wondering if they sell authentic SF. I asked a SF shop about a bag from the wensite and they do not know of color as it is not released yet. Please help. In advance ; a big thank you!


----------



## asiapink

pi-1a.prod.sfstat.net/thumb/0d/31/0d31afb4def5f0ac4abbbddc83d35f1f332afb29-145.jpg

Hi guys!

I found this Ferragamo sofia lino perforated for $699. I wonder is this a good deal?
Your comments are really appreciated! 

It is available on la.6pm.com. It is the limited access site of 6pm.


----------



## mmmoussighi

Brand new ferragamo French wallet  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17070375393...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1887wt_1529


----------



## cslcelia

asiapink said:


> pi-1a.prod.sfstat.net/thumb/0d/31/0d31afb4def5f0ac4abbbddc83d35f1f332afb29-145.jpg
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I found this Ferragamo sofia lino perforated for $699. I wonder is this a good deal?
> Your comments are really appreciated!
> 
> It is available on la.6pm.com. It is the limited access site of 6pm.


 

Woo~~ This is a bargain if it is true! I also eyeing on this bag and love to pay $699 for that.  However, I never use this site before. Anyone has?


----------



## idfashion

I'm wondering that if there is any outlets SA willing to send out inventory photos regularly?


----------



## meeouw2

hi, i'm browsing through a website www.theferragamo.net they selling ferragamos in cheap price! anyone ever shop there? are they real?


----------



## sara cc

hi, 

Im new to ferragamo. I found an online shop call mytheresa.com that sell ferragamo products. I wondered if anyone have shop there before, and are they authentic?

thanks


----------



## gwentan

sara cc said:


> hi,
> 
> Im new to ferragamo. I found an online shop call mytheresa.com that sell ferragamo products. I wondered if anyone have shop there before, and are they authentic?
> 
> thanks




Yes mytheresa is a reputable online seller.


----------



## gwentan

meeouw2 said:


> hi, i'm browsing through a website www.theferragamo.net they selling ferragamos in cheap price! anyone ever shop there? are they real?



No they are not.


----------



## No Cute

I have a lovely little Ferragamo at my house now, but I don't have a name or year or any information.  I'm hoping someone can help.  He's the link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fer...Leather-Lock-Purse-Navy-Hand-Bag-vtg/44728090


----------



## B185AC12

Will there be additional discounts at the outlet on the president's day weekend? I'd like to buy something exotic. Thanks!


----------



## MMMinTX

Bloomingdale's has a code, FASHION12, that works for 15% off Ferragamo, or 20% whe you use your Bloomies card.


----------



## innga

Hi, I'm a new member, tell me does anyone know where I can buy that's a belt?


----------



## LariceBoutique

innga said:


> Hi, I'm a new member, tell me does anyone know where I can buy that's a belt?


I have that same belt i bought at www.walkwaytofabfinds.com last year but I doubt they still have some.


----------



## innga

LariceBoutique said:


> I have that same belt i bought at www.walkwaytofabfinds.com last year but I doubt they still have some.


 

 Many thanks for your reply, I really want to find and buy this now if it was anywhere else on the market. If by chance someone will see it, please tell me. Thank you in advance


----------



## Dark Ennui

Does anyone have contact with an SA in Italy or anywhere in a Europe boutique?


----------



## pazza4sacamain

quaverc said:


> Item:  Womens Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Purse Bag Designer
> Item no.
> Seller: dandifashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120742927932&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Please authenticate for me. Thanks


You need to post in the "authenticate this ferragamo thread" I don't believe they will be able to help with authentication questions here. I might be wrong though... :S


----------



## yakusoku.af

Ferragamo Blake Flats
sale $109.97 from $295
only sz 9!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/salvato...n=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=2183


----------



## Sinatra

I saw this bag in Bal Harbour this weekend. I can not tell you how beautiful it is IRL. Exquisite! I was told there will be only 10, company wide.


----------



## Passion4LV

I think I'm one of the luckiest who get brand new authentic Ferragamo Marisa 10% of its regular price from Ferragamo Boutique. My friend who works at holding company who opens Ferragamo boutique sells bag which came from last season. When I checked out, there was my lovely Marisa bag in classic color: black with price tag: 180 usd (original price: 1800 usd). Most probably that holding company don't know if Marisa bag is one of Ferragamo's classic and most well known type. I buy two bags directly (both at same price) but the other one I don't know the type. Marisa bag can be use in so many occasion. I still think that I'm very lucky until now


----------



## mable72

http://couture.zappos.com/product/7748302/color/19390

The Vara Clutch in Teal Patent on sale for $397. Black and Red still regular price at $495.


----------



## seton

my local F outlet has an extra 20% off for Columbus Day. i didnt get anything. i thought the selection was lame.

varina shoes were 169 plus 20 off. leather jackets were 499 plus 20 off.


----------



## No Cute

I would love to see a Ferragamo outlet.  Sigh.


----------



## Piggylina

Just wondering if any one of you have received emails from SAs from outlets, please post here thanks!!!


----------



## jenny812

Hey guys
Saks are having promotion friend and family for Salvatore U save 20% discount. Hurry up
Regards


----------



## kenny1999

are there any official online stores for Ferragamo

by the way, why I can't post?


----------



## Happy Days 2012

Salvatore Ferragamo is having their Fall/Winter 2012 sale with free shipping!  Ends midnight (EST) December 19th.

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories1_31150_35551_-1

Personally, I love these boots here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Days 2012 said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo is having their Fall/Winter 2012 sale with free shipping!  Ends midnight (EST) December 19th.
> 
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories1_31150_35551_-1
> 
> Personally, I love these boots here.


Thanks!  I was looking to get some Varina flats for work.


----------



## musicscrip

Thanks OP.

Bought the black patent flat for $257
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...product/27665_sale/6148914691233334467/442507


----------



## <3 purses

musicscrip said:


> Thanks OP.
> 
> Bought the black patent flat for $257
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...product/27665_sale/6148914691233334467/442507


Do you know if the boutiques honors the sale prices? Thanks


----------



## Chanieish

Great sale! Thanks OP!

Bought myself some classy platform pumps


----------



## christymarie340

Is it me, or does their website suck?


----------



## musicscrip

<3 purses said:


> Do you know if the boutiques honors the sale prices? Thanks



I would think so but you can always call them to see if they have the pair you want in stock. Are you looking for the same pair as me? I tried it on 6 months ago and love it but couldn't justify paying full price for it. I bought the patent varina more than 1y ago and I do not love it.

There were more colours and sizes last night!


----------



## sneezz

Soo tempting..


----------



## clareSV

christymarie340 said:


> Is it me, or does their website suck?




It is quite bad, would be nice to be able to sort and make searching a lil easier.


----------



## bagachondriac

*Discover the Fall/Winter Collection Sale 
Online and In-store

VISIT THE SALE SECTION ON FERRAGAMO.COM AND ENJOY COMPLIMENTARY SHIPPING ON ALL PURCHASES EXCLUSIVELY ONLINE*


*
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551#/product/27665_sale*


----------



## sylphfae

^Bump! Does anybody have any codes for the Ferragamo website?


----------



## QTbebe

everything I wanted said OOS....


----------



## lelgin

Thanks for the link. As a side note, this is one of the most frustrating site to use! Hard to navigate and cannot sort by size.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Anyone know if there's usually another cut after this?


----------



## claraclara

anyone got their shipment from the ferragamo site yet? Does any one know how long it takes to arrive?  Thanks!


----------



## clareSV

claraclara said:


> anyone got their shipment from the ferragamo site yet? Does any one know how long it takes to arrive?  Thanks!



I am expecting a delivery tomorrow, let's see if it shows up. Ordered on Boxing Day.


----------



## christymarie340

lelgin said:


> Thanks for the link. As a side note, this is one of the most frustrating site to use! Hard to navigate and cannot sort by size.



Agreed; they lost a sale from me because of that...


----------



## ling0882434

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446408189&site_refer=DFA_RMK_CRITEO_WA&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=Jv.v1_Wldzg-N5OTqxtU7esujJ7bNCLp3Q&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=267618&LSsid=Jv*v1/Wldzg

in beige brown color in 6.5. my sa is holding it. it's 60% off. pm for info.


----------



## eve_law

Does anyone know where or which website I can buy this in red?
Its called "Continental wallet"

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551?rememberStore=Y#/product/27666/28837/509802


----------



## ling0882434

ling0882434 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446408189&site_refer=DFA_RMK_CRITEO_WA&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=Jv.v1_Wldzg-N5OTqxtU7esujJ7bNCLp3Q&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=267618&LSsid=Jv*v1/Wldzg
> 
> in beige brown color in 6.5. my sa is holding it. it's 60% off. pm for info.



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446408189&R=8031895216100&P_name=Salvatore+Ferragamo&sid=13C1A093991E&Ntt=ferragamo+boots&N=0&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418055&bmUID=jMp5PxL


----------



## summer1308

Hi, I am new to SF...just browsing through this website http://www.ferragamooutlet.net/ .....anyone ever shop there? are they authentic?


----------



## summer1308

and this website too http://www.ferragamo-salvatore.net/.....are they authentic?


----------



## ocean82

summer1308 said:


> and this website too http://www.ferragamo-salvatore.net/.....are they authentic?



No, they are not authentic.


----------



## summer1308

ocean82 said:


> No, they are not authentic.



Thanks Ocean82, what about the one earlier?


----------



## ocean82

summer1308 said:


> Hi, I am new to SF...just browsing through this website http://www.ferragamooutlet.net/ .....anyone ever shop there? are they authentic?


 FAKE !

Please go to this link below for authentic Ferragamo : 

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategories_31150_35551


----------



## Zitro Oravla

I like it


----------



## alex011674

i like it


----------



## lkweh

Zappos Couture has bunch of SF on sale


----------



## jchen815

Ferragamo stores have sales going on right now. Varina flats are on sale from $450 to $315! They are available in blue, salmon pink color, light bone color and hot pink! It took me almost an hour to decide what color!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners in Vancouver - large Sofia bag in taupe.  It's lovely thick leather and I was surprised by how heavy it was.  I think it's 1299


----------



## cwxx

An SA I know at the Ferragamo outlet at Destiny Mall (Syracuse, NY) emailed me some photos of the purses and wallets they have on sale over Columbus Day weekend - no sofias or anything, but some nice basics and decent prices:

The email: 
I hope you are doing well! I am excited to pass along the news that Ferragamo will be recognizing Columbus Day by offering our clients 25% off of our sale merchandise. This includes (but is not limited to) select items in:

- Men's and Women's Ready to Wear
- Men's and Women's Shoes
- Men's Luggage
- Women's Handbags and Wallets

This sale will begin Thursday, October 9th 2014 and run through Monday, October 13th 2014. I hope to see you stop in our store, but if you are unable it would be my pleasure to give you any details that you'd like as far as particular items, photos, descriptions, etc. Please do not hesitate to contact me for anything you may need. I look forward to assisting you!

All my best,
-
Aaron Lamb
Ferragamo Destiny USA
315.422.9724
*destinystore@us.ferragamo.com*

Corine:


----------



## cwxx

Kameron clutch:















Ruth (python! - I'm half tempted lol):


----------



## cwxx

Veronkia:















Janet (2 colors):


----------



## cwxx

And last but not least - wallets!


----------



## cwxx

Happy purse hunting! I might go for a wallet but right now I'm pretty good with purses....This SA was just really nice when I visited, I get the feeling Syracuse is a little out of the way (wouldn't really go there myself except a friend teaches there).


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi everyone-
I got an email from Bluefly that many of their designer bags are $999 through today, including many Ferragamo bags:
http://www.bluefly.com/salvatore-fe...sc=true&brandType=Designer&activePrice=0~1000

I'm so tempted by a Sofia!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Bloomingdales has a couple of Ferragamo bags on sale plus 20% off with code FLASH:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ale_sale_1-_-row2_imagemap_n-_-_shop-handbags


----------



## missmoimoi

2 new arrivals at dwntwn Winners:

Ferragamo nero Violette $999 cad
Ferragamo nero Gina leather tote $799 cad


----------



## missmoimoi

new at dwntwn winners today: 1999 cad
I did not post other recent Feragamo bags at dwntwn winners tho

this one is luscious thick leather - a tad heavy for a small bag but very pretty!  exterior zip on back - I guess this is a Sophia too?


----------



## missmoimoi

Dwntwn Winners 1299 cad


----------



## mable72

http://www.6pm.com/salvatore-ferragamo-vara-nero
165.99 USD for classic black vera
sister site of zappos
last pair 7.5C


----------



## channar

From my Saks SA. Pm for SA info
Ferragamo 1213.94 was 2600 13x11


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hello everyone! 

Has anyone ever tried buying from The Mall at Florence, Italy? Are the discounts and stock availability ok? 

TIA!


----------



## hyan

Hi everyone, I live in Los Angeles, California. Do you know when ferragamo have good sales? Or online website? The only websites I know are sak, neimanmarcus, Bloomingdales.


----------



## jburgh

Gilt has some decent deals going on right now.


----------



## bonfire_25

Ferragamo black trifold wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-SALVAT...-in-Box-/321683846316?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## bonfire_25

Ferragamo black trifold wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-SALVAT...-in-Box-/321769041192?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## toshiba114

I went to Ferragamo Outlet in San Marcos . It was a good deal. Some bags are 40% off from reduced price. I post some pictures here .If you want to see more, feel free to visit my site.
I took lot of pictures with tag so you can see the price clearly.


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Runway downtown Vancouver 1299$ CAD


----------



## Mcctai

toshiba114 said:


> I went to Ferragamo Outlet in San Marcos . It was a good deal. Some bags are 40% off from reduced price. I post some pictures here .If you want to see more, feel free to visit my site.
> I took lot of pictures with tag so you can see the price clearly.


OMG!! I envy u so much! I went to the outlet in HK and can only got a black one, instead of ur green shoulder bag! I love the green soooo much!  What is your site's address, pls?!


----------



## toshiba114

Mcctai said:


> OMG!! I envy u so much! I went to the outlet in HK and can only got a black one, instead of ur green shoulder bag! I love the green soooo much!  What is your site's address, pls?!


my site is tommyworlds.com


----------



## Mcctai

Going to New York later in Nov, anyone been to the premium outlet there? Wish some Ferragamo lovers can Share some pics...


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners Runway, downtown Vancouver 1699 CAD


----------



## aznkat25

The Ferragamo Company Store at Destiny USA in Syracuse NY is having their sale, some purses and shoes are an additional 40% off already reduced outlet prices!  I got my Grape Sophia for almost 60% off retail!  The sales associate said they were closing down this location so this might be the last week/weekend it's open.  Didn't grab a photo, totally should have but they had a really great selection.

MONDAY - SATURDAY
10:00am - 9:30pm
SUNDAY
11:00am - 6:00pm
315.422.9724


----------



## potomacng

Have anyone check out Ferragamo outlet in San Francisco Outlet (formerly Livermore Outlet)?  Do they have good sales up there?
Thanks.


----------



## shopper85

From my close friend living in that area of city i heard that it's pretty good.


----------



## jburgh

Seattle Nordstrom Rack at Northgate has a small Hobo style in the embossed signature leather in black.  It was $899, about 50 % off.  Very pretty.


----------



## lioele

found at Metrotown Winners in BC for 499 CAD.


----------



## babyoun6

6pm. com in the US has the Joy flats in leopard at 40% discount. So happy to have found this.  $224.99  Happy shopping 

http://www.6pm.com/salvatore-ferragamo-my-joy-cacao-beige?zhlfid=139&kpid=35695489


----------



## kativ

Saks 50% off for these 2 bags. PM for SA info
Sofia $995


Fiamma $2700


----------



## kativ

Saks on sale $581.50, originally $1550


----------



## jburgh

Rue La La has a great accessory sale today!


----------



## lvchanelboy

Ferragamo bag $805 Saks. PM for SA info


----------



## jburgh

I just got an email from RueLaLa, and a Ferragamo sale happens tomorrow March 1st, 2017.  I bought a brown Sofia at their sale last year and it was a good deal.


----------



## sixesand7s

Ive always loved the sofia bag, black is the color I almost certainly would enjoy having for everyday wear..... but this pacific blue color keeps catching my eye! Can my tax return come sooner, this one looks promising!!! Just want some opinion from other sofia lovers...On eBay here 




Anyone else own this color? Is the pebbled leather prone to getting dirty because of the texture? i like it because it softens the look of the bag, no shine....

Dreaming in blue....


----------



## shopaholicious

Neimanmarcus.Com 40% off shoes


----------



## hawaii_babie

Found the website below

http://www.salvatore-ferragamos.us/

Is this real?


----------



## MamaSleepy

sixesand7s said:


> Ive always loved the sofia bag, black is the color I almost certainly would enjoy having for everyday wear..... but this pacific blue color keeps catching my eye! Can my tax return come sooner, this one looks promising!!! Just want some opinion from other sofia lovers...On eBay here
> 
> View attachment 3659889
> 
> 
> Anyone else own this color? Is the pebbled leather prone to getting dirty because of the texture? i like it because it softens the look of the bag, no shine....
> 
> Dreaming in blue....


I bought a blue bag a couple of months ago and love it! My first colorful leather bag in abt 30 yrs, I'm usually all neutrals but this has opened my eyes!

Did you purchase this bag, sixesand7s?


----------



## BgaHolic

If anyone hears of or sees the Fanisa Gansini on sale in Sienna (camel color) please let me know.  Thanks!!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Saks has some Ferragamo bags and wallet at 30% off right now.  Some selections:

Today score nero $1,113 from $1590




Vela logo tote $1,610 from $2,300:


Amy convertible $875 from $1,250:


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

More Saks
French leather zip around $346.50 from $495



Ginny strap crossbody $875 from $1,250


----------



## LuxLove2018

Ferragamo fam! I need some help. I own a 2015 Sofia bag that I no longer need. It’s the old model but from what I’m hearing from the the sales reps it was quite popular. Any idea on how much They’re going for??


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

A couple beauties at TJ Maxx:









						Made In Italy Leather Gancini Logo Stud Detail Shoulder Bag | Handbags | T.J.Maxx
					

Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value




					tjmaxx.tjx.com
				















						Made In Italy Leather Large Gancini Shoulder Bag | Handbags | T.J.Maxx
					

Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value




					tjmaxx.tjx.com


----------



## Mary B.

Got this today from a thrift store for a very good price. The bag is so beautiful but there is a few stretch marks. I think i need to bring it to bag spa to fix it.


----------



## Tigerlily1

In case anyone is interested my SA confirmed the Ferragamo sale starts this Fri online/in-store.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Ferragamo at DSW! https://www.dsw.com/en/us/category/womens-salvatore-ferragamo-handbags/N-1z141jrZ1z13wz2Z1z141cp


----------



## fashionista7

Does the Studio bag ever go on sale?


----------



## myfavebag

fashionista7 said:


> Does the Studio bag ever go on sale?


I’ve seen some on outlets


----------



## jade

Nordstrom Rack has a medium Studio for under $1700



			https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/salvatore-ferragamo-studio-medium-top-handle-bag/6406302


----------



## ejenkins1950

Anyone know the name of this Salvatore Ferragamo and how to get this authenticated? Thanks in advance


----------



## bagmaniac123

Hello,  i am looking for a particular style of wallet but i dont think its made anymore.. any ideas where i can find it..heres the pic..its the continental style wallet


----------



## fashionista7

Anyone go to the Wrentham outlet in Massachusetts? id love to know if they have the studio bag.


----------



## myfavebag

bagmaniac123 said:


> Hello,  i am looking for a particular style of wallet but i dont think its made anymore.. any ideas where i can find it..heres the pic..its the continental style wallet
> 
> View attachment 5275274


Try looking at outlets, Ive seen them previously . Good luck!!


----------



## fashionista7

Any idea when the next Ferragamo sale might be?


----------



## jaskg144

Some amazing bags at really low prices from my SA!!


----------



## JenT7788

Hi, 

I am new to all these branded bags. I came across this posting and wonder if this bag is authentic.
Pls find link below.








						*REDUCED: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Designer Bag | Trade Me Marketplace
					

*Reduced BUY NOW offer of $399 (regular price of $479, save $80!), thanks to Trade Me no success fee offer for this week only. Valid until Saturday, 19th Februa...




					www.trademe.co.nz
				



Thanks.


----------



## snibor

JenT7788 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to all these branded bags. I came across this posting and wonder if this bag is authentic.
> Pls find link below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REDUCED: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Designer Bag | Trade Me Marketplace
> 
> 
> *Reduced BUY NOW offer of $399 (regular price of $479, save $80!), thanks to Trade Me no success fee offer for this week only. Valid until Saturday, 19th Februa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trademe.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


We don’t authenticate.


----------



## jellyv

US site sale is up, nice bags selection
https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/sale/womens-sale


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Great deal on this studio bag!  Only 1 left!

Salvatore Ferragamo The Studio Gancio Top-Handle Bag | Neiman Marcus


----------



## MMMinTX

Salvatore Ferragamo Trifolio Intreccio Shoulder Bag | SHOPBOP
					

Fast Free Shipping & Free Returns on Salvatore Ferragamo Trifolio Intreccio Shoulder Bag at Shopbop. Shop new arrivals from Salvatore Ferragamo at Shopbop.com




					www.shopbop.com
				



Love the black hardware!


----------



## jaskg144

Amazing gold metallic Studio on the Outnet here


----------



## sophiegray

Got this for $130 today. Pre-loved. This is my first pair of ferragamo. Im so surprised how it looks on me because I have very wide feet. Made my feet look so much thinner. Love it!


----------



## jaskg144

Lots of gorgeous Ferragamo bags on The Outnet. Lots of Studios and they have neutral colours.


----------



## baghabitz34

jaskg144 said:


> Lots of gorgeous Ferragamo bags on The Outnet. Lots of Studios and they have neutral colours.


I know. I just bought one! Will post pics later.


----------



## jaskg144

baghabitz34 said:


> I know. I just bought one! Will post pics later.



Amazing! Can’t wait to see.


----------



## baghabitz34

Lollipop, lollipop I got the lollipop Studio!


It was available on the Outnet last week. Never ordered anything so fast in my life.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Lollipop, lollipop I got the lollipop Studio!
> View attachment 5634508
> 
> It was available on the Outnet last week. Never ordered anything so fast in my life.


It's gorgeous!  Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!  Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thanks! I’m so happy I was able to find one.


----------



## MMMinTX

Shopbop has several Ferragamo shoes and bags on sale. I’m liking these boots https://www.shopbop.com/rego-bootie...ACEHOLDER&ref_=SB_PLP_PDP_W_SHOPA_63977_DB_32


----------



## baghabitz34

MMMinTX said:


> Shopbop has several Ferragamo shoes and bags on sale. I’m liking these boots https://www.shopbop.com/rego-bootie-salvatore-ferragamo/vp/v=1/1549131794.htm?os=false&breadcrumb=Shop+Women's>Black+Friday+Sale&folderID=63977&colorSin=2002012124&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall&pf_rd_p=PLACEMENT_ID_PLACEHOLDER&pf_rd_r=IMPRESSION_REQUEST_ID_PLACEHOLDER&ref_=SB_PLP_PDP_W_SHOPA_63977_DB_32


Thanks for letting us know. Looking forward to Ferragamo’s winter sale too.


----------



## rosewang924

If you have purchase history with a boutique, it's 30% off some bags. The actual sale starts this Friday.  I walked in and asked about the sale, I was able to get the Viva Tote Bag at 30% off.


----------

